# Makita 3.0ah vs. 1.5ah batteries



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

How much better are the 3.0 to the 1.5. I have several 3.0s, but I found a white drill/ impact set for a good price. Also can you use a 1.5ah battery in the 3.0ah tools


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> How much better are the 3.0 to the 1.5. I have several 3.0s, but I found a white drill/ impact set for a good price. Also can you use a 1.5ah battery in the 3.0ah tools


The 1.5 are completely useless, don't make my mistake get the 3.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Think of the batteries as fuel tanks. The 3ah has twice the capacity of a 1.5ah. That's really the only difference. I understanding is that you get slightly more power from a 3ah, as I believe with batteries you are allowed to draw at a rate that is in relation to the size of the battery. You can use the 1.5ah on most 3.0ah tools, but not all. There is a little tab that prevents them from being used on high draw tools.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> The 1.5 are completely useless, don't make my mistake get the 3.


Ok. I have many 3.0s but I guess my real question is will I be disappointed, but you just answered that for me. 

I'm trying to get another set together, ive noticed a little sharing of tools lately slowing production.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel your pain there, I had to make double kits too. Then that added up to a 3rd (my personal kit). 3.0ah lxt's and wide assortment of fun


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

This will be the 3rd kit. Not including my personal, no one can touch but me kit.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't have the 1.5, I only have the 3.0 in Makita. I do have the 1.5 in Bosch though and they feel like they don't have the same amount of kick as the 3.0. Obviously they don't run as long either.

I suggest going all out 3.0. Plus weren't they coming out with 4.0 soon? Wouldn't think the 4.0s would fit on the white tools like kinda like the 3.0s.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I don't have the 1.5, I only have the 3.0 in Makita. I do have the 1.5 in Bosch though and they feel like they don't have the same amount of kick as the 3.0. Obviously they don't run as long either.
> 
> I suggest going all out 3.0. Plus weren't they coming out with 4.0 soon? Wouldn't think the 4.0s would fit on the white tools like kinda like the 3.0s.


i see a patent application somewhere for a new makita battery with a battery gauge and it looked to be a 4ah pack. i aint heard nothing since. now i hear they are gonna stick with 3am and use to batts instead of one to get 6ah. thats got to be the stupidest idea i ever heard if this is true :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Ok. I have many 3.0s but I guess my real question is will I be disappointed, but you just answered that for me.
> 
> I'm trying to get another set together, ive noticed a little sharing of tools lately slowing production.


It felt like I never stopped running back to the charger.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I depends on what you are doing with it and where you are using it. If you are up on a roof you are going to want the 3AH because you don't want it to run down at the wrong time. But for me I like the 1.5AH because I am in a shop environment. If it runs down I just put in a new one. I like the fact that they are very lightweight. Makes the drill easy to handle all day long. I go much father and I use the 10.8v Makita's which are very light, I like the impactor the best, faster speed and more power.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> i see a patent application somewhere for a new makita battery with a battery gauge and it looked to be a 4ah pack. i aint heard nothing since. now i hear they are gonna stick with 3am and use to batts instead of one to get 6ah. thats got to be the stupidest idea i ever heard if this is true :blink:


http://www.coptool.com/makita-18vx2-rotary-hammer-equals-36v-cordless/

http://toolguyd.com/makitas-new-adapter-lets-you-power-36v-cordless-tools-with-18v-battery-packs/


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 3 1.5ah and 6 of the 3ah batteries so I'm well aware of the trade offs between the two. I always keeps two skinny and one big battery with my drill/impact set. I prefer the lighter battery in the impact and only run the bigger 3.0ah if im sinking a bunch of lags or deck screws. The 6 1/2" circ saw will only work with the bigger batteries.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It felt like I never stopped running back to the charger.



i have both and prefer the weight and size of the 1.5. i find they last a good amount of time and the 15 minute charge is great. i do decks and steel stud framing all the time with them and i dont notice too many trips to the charger. also mine are 5 years old and still work like the day i bought them.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have the Makita, but I have the Bosch 1.3 and 2.6. I love having the 1.3 on the impact or drill for work that requires me to be climbing or reaching. The weight reduction is worth it.



BBuild said:


> I always keeps two skinny and one big battery with my drill/impact set.


I am the same way.

Two compact batteries and one large battery are always in my truck with the Impact and "compact" Drill. I also have two large batteries and a larger 'Brute' drill that I put on the truck when the job will have ALOT of heavy drilling/impacting.



















The shop has two compact and one large battery being shared between a 'Brute' drill and a 'compact' impact.
(FYI the difference between this impact and the one above is night and day. The one above is WAY stronger, but for shop work, this one is lighter, smaller and has better lighting)



















(I know this is a Makita thread, and I would have had all Makita cordless if the Makita radio accepted Sirus Radio like the Bosch)


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

goneelkn said:


> http://www.coptool.com/makita-18vx2-rotary-hammer-equals-36v-cordless/
> 
> http://toolguyd.com/makitas-new-adapter-lets-you-power-36v-cordless-tools-with-18v-battery-packs/


Probably the best tool I've used lately in those links. Beats the pants off of having a 36V battery that is used in one or two tools.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

weight reduction is nice. but the lower amperage on teh impacts is definitlely noticed.. they struggle to drive large screws and barely turn lag bolts. i have the same kit as tfb and its usless for framing purposes.. i use my makita lxt 3 amp kit for that stuff


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i own the white makita drill/impact set. my batteries will last maybe an hour hour and 1/2 at the most. it really depends on what i'm doing. looking into buying one or two of the 3.0 batteries for it. instead of dishing out the cash for the blue set. will the 3.0 batteries fit in the white makita drill/impact? thanks


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

JWilliams said:


> i own the white makita drill/impact set. my batteries will last maybe an hour hour and 1/2 at the most. it really depends on what i'm doing. looking into buying one or two of the 3.0 batteries for it. instead of dishing out the cash for the blue set. will the 3.0 batteries fit in the white makita drill/impact? thanks


Yes, the 3.0ah batteries fit in the white 18V tools.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> i own the white makita drill/impact set. my batteries will last maybe an hour hour and 1/2 at the most. it really depends on what i'm doing. looking into buying one or two of the 3.0 batteries for it. instead of dishing out the cash for the blue set. will the 3.0 batteries fit in the white makita drill/impact? thanks


It's almost worth buying a kit. For the money the batteries and a second charger cost, you pretty Much get free tools


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i cant really justify buying a whole new kit. but who knows i just might anyway


----------

